# CDT help!



## secuono (Jan 14, 2012)

Tractor Supply only has CDT for Goats and Cattle! What do I use for my Sheep??


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 14, 2012)

If you are looking at the Bar Vac CD/T vaccine, that is for cattle, sheep and goats. The dose for sheep should be the same as for goats.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 14, 2012)

The goat vaccine works fine for sheep.  I believe it's all bovine or equine origin, anyway.


----------



## secuono (Jan 16, 2012)

ok, thanks


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2012)

I bought the more $ bottle, says multi species CDT. 
Where do I give the shot and how much for such tiny sheep? [babydoll southdowns, btw]


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 18, 2012)

A CD/T shot is given SubQ, usually right behind a sheep's elbow. The dosage should be on the bottle. For the Bar-Vac CD/T, the dosage is 2 cc per head for sheep. You don't need to adjust it for the size of the animal.


----------



## secuono (Jan 19, 2012)

Do you give the ram the same shot while giving the ewes one? I'm guessing it's yearly, but since they are new here, Idk when his was done, would be easier to do it at the same time. 

Also, what is a good all around sheep wormer?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

Ewes need to be vaccinated yearly, about 30 days before lambing. Most sheep producers vaccinate their ram at this time, too, so they don't have to worry about vaccinating him another time.

For deworming, there are a couple brands available...Ivomec, Cydectin, Valbalzen, Privermectin, and I'm sure there are others. DO NOT use white wormers (which include Valbalzen) on pregnant ewes. ALWAYS dose according to the directions on the label and follow its instructions. I have used Privermectin with success.


----------



## secuono (Jan 21, 2012)

Two were fairly easy to catch, but the one carrying twins[hopefully] was a lot smarter and faster than the other two, lol. The other ewe stood fine against the wall, but the ram and bigger ewe rather not be calm. 

Bottle said to throw away the bottle once open, does that mean actually opened up or poked with the needle? And why is that, bacteria growth risk or?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't know why the bottle says it and I'm not sure what it's referring to, either. I know many sheep breeders who don't actually throw the bottle away but rather keep it and use it on lambs so it doesn't go to waste. We always used to use the whole bottle, but since my neighbor downsized his flock to five sheep (not including my four), we don't use the whole bottle (and we only need it once a year) so we jut throw it away.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 21, 2012)

All vaccines typically say 'dispose of after opening', which means breaking the seal at all, w/ a needle or otherwise.

*my* opinion is it's to cover their butts in case someone doesn't keep it refrigerated or uses a dirty needle and renders it ineffective.

I use it until it's gone, or until the exp. date, whichever comes first.  With a fairly large herd, we go through it before it gets to that date.

Always use clean / new needles to draw from it, keep it refrigerated, and it should be fine.


----------



## quiltnchik (Jan 21, 2012)

There are videos on YouTube showing how to give injections


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 22, 2012)

I never throw away CD/T!  That's a waste, IMO.  I keep it refrigerated and keep it until the expiration date.


----------

